# 73 fox project



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

so i'm finally going to be picking up my new project tomorrow. it hasn't run in about 18 years, but everything worked when it was parked. most of the rust looks cosmetic but i haven't had a good chance to get it up on a lift or anything yet. the goal for this is to just get it running, make it low, and have fun with it. i only have a couple of pics right now, but i'll be updating this as the work gets done.


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

That is sweet! It looks like it is all there too. I have only found evidence of four 1973 Audi Foxes. There is yours, mine, one that I took pictures of in Sacramento, and one mentioned to be in Reno NV. Do you or anybody know of any more? Have you checked out the Dasher Owners Group yet. There is more Fox info there than anywhere else that I have found. Congratulations on the rare find.
http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/

Greg
http://www.foxgti.com


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (vulpi)*

this has been sitting in my co-workers yard forever, and i never knew it was a 73 until i went to look at it. i'm mostly excited about the early bumpers, and the fact that it has 0 options. no ac, no radio, etc. i think the only thing its really missing is a tag light, and the copious amount of rust along the hood and fenders.


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

well after one day of changing fluids and filters, draining the tank and putting in fresh fuel, the car surprisingly fired right up. the drivers side tailight likes to come on by itself interrmittently, and the brakes need some obvious work, but i was honestly surprised that it turned right over. the body isn't great as its had been hit in the rear at some point, and there is lots of rust at the front of car. Luckily nothing looks too structural where the bad spots are. as of right now i just want to get it drivable, and maybe work on the rust repair at a later time.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

Theres a guy right over the line in PA that has a few Foxes sitting in his yard.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 73 fox project (Death Trap)*

Wow, that rust on the hood is pretty impressive...!


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

Here is a 74 parts car that was for sale in September. I don't know how much of a 74 is compatible with yours, but I don't think there are a lot of choices out there. The owner is a http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/ member. I don't know him.
As seen on Craigslist in Dallas Texas
2 1974 audi fox's - $1250 (Kaufman)
Date: 2009-09-11, 12:09AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
The yellow 2 door is registered and inspected. I installed the 1.5L 4sp manual from the blue 4dr. The car could use some TLC. Needs a new passenger floor pan. 
The blue 4dr has no drivetrain. It has a good windshield and body parts free of hail damage. 
I am looking to get $1250 for the 2 of them but willing to negotiate. If interested, please contact Geoff at 214.695.7130 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




















I need a drivers side mirror like yours. If you run across one in your search for parts please let me know.
Greg
http://www.foxgti.com/


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 73 fox project (vulpi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vulpi* »_
I need a drivers side mirror like yours. If you run across one in your search for parts please let me know.


I think I have one tucked away somewhere. It's probably been 5 years since I've seen it though, so goodness knows if it's still there, or where there is..


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 73 fox project (the brit)*

If you find it I would love to buy it or trade, do you need anything?


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (vulpi)*

after looking it over a little more, and having part of the drivers side inner fender come off in my hand, it looks like the rust repair might take priority at this point. the strut towers looked ok from the engine bay, but those inner fenders have me worried. i'll be in vegas until friday, so there won't be any progress on this until next weekend. i guess we'll see what i find when i take a wire wheel to it.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 73 fox project (vulpi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vulpi* »_If you find it I would love to buy it or trade, do you need anything?

I randomly found it today; it's a passenger side, sorry.


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scir16visalreadytaken* »_it looks like the rust repair might take priority at this point.

I grew up in Iowa where rust like this was "Standard" on all cars and not an "Option". Your obvious lack of discouragement so far gives me faith that you will get this baby looking as good up close as it does in that first picture pulling into the shop.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

Dude that thing is sweet! Good luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: 73 fox project (Chris16vRocco)*

here is one i think http://maps.google.com/maps?q=...,,1,5


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (devesvws)*

well after trying to remove one of the front strut inserts, the passenger side strut assembly pretty much got destroyed, and part of the insert is still in there. anyone have any fox/dasher strut assemblies available?


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

well thanks to joe at morgans auto parts in delaware, i got some vw fox front strut assemblies. they bolt right in, besides the fact that the ball joint has a little caster built into it. as long as it doesn't look too far foward in the wheel well, i'll just go with those. if not, it looks like an early audi 4000 may have the ball joint i need. i just did the passenger side so that the car is moveable again. had it running yesterday and then it just shut off, and now won't start again. i guess i'll have to check into that sometime this week.
no wonder the brake pedal was so firm.








yeah the line was solid on the inside. 








and like i said before, the rust is a lot worse than what i originally thought. look at the 2 wheel wells and you'll see that on the drivers side that one part of the innner fender is just gone. also the front subframe mount on the drivers side is all rotted around it. looks like i'll be dropping the motor and subframe and fixing that before i can drive it.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: 73 fox project (devesvws)*

OMG man, time for a new car!


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_OMG man, time for a new car!

find me another 73 fox and i'd consider it, but i think i'll just learn to weld instead.


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

Good comeback! I contacted the owner of the early Fox in Reno, and it turned out to be a graymarket 1972 Audi 80. 








http://photos.foxgti.com/Galle...80303 
A beautiful, well executed car, but not a Fox.
That leaves three 1973 Foxes that I know of.
1. scir16visalreadytaken
2. Vulpi








http://photos.foxgti.com/Galle...47825
3. Unknown owner. I took pictures of this 1973 Fox in Sacramento Ca. in Jan. 09 at a dealership. Yes, I'm still kicking myself for not buying it.








http://photos.foxgti.com/Galle...63934 
Please add to this list if you know of any more.

Greg


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 73 fox project (vulpi)*

it looks like i might have the only known 4 door then. also i bought it from the original owner.


----------



## ak47tdi (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 73 fox project (scir16visalreadytaken)*

I already told scir16visalreadytaken the new info i found out today, but I'd figure I'd share. This FOX was my uncles car, I talked to him today and found out some more info on the car. The car was never in an accident but the motor was swapped out in 1986 after it gave up the good fight. Best part is it was out of my cousins wrecked dasher. 
Dasher








This was one of the 3 two dr. dashers in the family at the time. Tracing VAG family tree's are sweet.










_Modified by ak47tdi at 7:26 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

pssh that rust isssnttt that bad. hood pins for the hood and you are set.









P.S.- i enjoy that the first mod was a NGP sticker, priorities are right where they need to be


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

well progress has been slow (non existant) but i'm hoping after the holidays i can get back on it and get all the structural rust fixed. then its time for suspension, brakes, wheels, etc. i'm hoping to have it road worthy by march.


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scir16visalreadytaken)*

Dear Audi Fox,
I'm sorry that its come to this, but I'm going to have to end this. You're just far too rusty for my skills and wallet. You were the best bad idea I ever had. I'll always love you.
Love,
Jason


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scir16visalreadytaken)*

My condolences. Thanks for the valiant effort to a worthy cause.
Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vulpi)*

Wow, that's a lot of rust. Hate to see it happen, but you can probably pick up a clean example for MUCH less than it would have cost to fix. Good luck.


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wow, that's a lot of rust. Hate to see it happen, but you can probably pick up a clean example for MUCH less than it would have cost to fix. Good luck.

yeah i knew it was going to take some work when i got it, but not to the extent that it needs. the main reason i got it was because i've never even seen audi fox besides in pictures, let alone any early single round car, especially a 73. the car is now for sale, so hopefully someone with more skills than myself will pick it up, because i'd really hate to have to part it out.


----------



## originalrecipekenny (May 1, 2008)

I just bought the green one.


----------

